# Estimates of the prevalence of arthritis and other rheumatic conditions in the United States: Part II – Source: Arthritis & Rheumatism, Dec 28, 2007



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Nice to get an idea of how many people are affected by these kinds of illnesses. That's what this article gives us!A brief excerpt:


> Objective: To provide a single source for the best available estimates of the US prevalence of and number of individuals affected by osteoarthritis, polymyalgia rheumatica and giant cell arteritis, gout, Fibromyalgia, and carpal tunnel syndrome, as well as the symptoms of neck and back pain. A companion article (part I) addresses additional conditions. Methods: The National Arthritis Data Workgroup reviewed published analyses from available national surveys, such as the National Health and Nutrition Examination Survey and the National Health Interview Survey. Because data based on national population samples are unavailable for most specific rheumatic conditions, we derived estimates from published studies of smaller, defined populations. For specific conditions, the best available prevalence estimates were applied to the corresponding 2005 U.S. population estimates from the Census Bureau, to estimate the number affected with each condition.


Read the entire article here:http://www.immunesupport.com/library/showa...mp;B1=EM010908F


----------

